# Droopy Eyes



## bablu.kounjula (Dec 23, 2017)

5 Months puppy droopy eyes..























Sent from my G2199 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

That looks pretty routine for conjunctivitis (Pink Eye). The vet will run a dye test and make sure its not a blocked tear duct but the fact it's in 2 eyes that is not likely the case. Also they will make sure there are no ulcers on the eye before giving meds as they need to clear that first. 

There are drops and ointment. Ask for the ointment as that stays in the eye longer and does a better job. The drop and run through the tear duct and leave the eye much quicker and sometimes that lead to having to do 2 rounds of medication to fully clear it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would take your pup to the Vet as soon as you can to have their eyes checked.


----------



## Jrey (Jun 13, 2017)

Luna went through a phase where her eyes were a bit droopy. It was at about 5-6 months. It turned out her skin was growing faster than her skull. It only lasted a few weeks.

However, it was not as dramatic as the photos you posted! I'd definitely have that checked out just in case.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

When Piper was about 5-6 months she got some droopy eyes (ectropion)...she hadn't grown into the skin on her head yet. It wasn't as severe though. If thats what it is, it is often worse when a dog is fatigued/sleepy, and gets better when they are very alert/excited. 

Piper did have some conjunctivitis as well with one goopy eye, and needed some eye drops. In conjunctivitis though--its the "white" of the eye that also gets red and irritated looking, not necessarily the retractable eyelid. Sometimes infection, irritation and allergies can cause the additional eyelid to be a little raised so its more noticeable. When ectropion is severe, there's a risk for infections and corneal ulcers etc which can impact vision--so I would take your pup in to get checked out by the vet.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Id' have her checked. The odds are its conjunctivitis. The conjunctiva is swollen and pink/red, they should be white if there is no infection. Also, the conjunctiva is raised and crossing into the iris. 

Make the vet appointment asap.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

bablu.kounjula said:


> 5 Months puppy droopy eyes..
> 
> Sent from my G2199 using Tapatalk


Don't take your dog to a regular vet. Please go to an ophthalmologist. They know far more than a general practice vet. Any number of problems could be going on, some minor, some major. But find out for sure. By the way ophthalmologists are not expensive, so don't hesitate because you think they might cost a lot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd start with the vet, though like Stacey said above, do not be afraid to go to the eye specialist.

I'd start with the regular vet because there could be more than an eye issue going on. Though hopefully it's either conjunctivitis or ectropion (or both).

Only time I saw eyes looking like that - it was a dog coming out of anesthesia after a procedure.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Alaska7133 said:


> Don't take your dog to a regular vet. Please go to an ophthalmologist. They know far more than a general practice vet. Any number of problems could be going on, some minor, some major. But find out for sure. By the way ophthalmologists are not expensive, so don't hesitate because you think they might cost a lot.


This is definitely true. Piper and I went to an optho after she had conjunctivitis, to have her ectropion (which was mild) assessed. For what its worth, in my neck of the woods the opthos actually required a referral from a regular vet first. It took a couple weeks to get in. I was expecting it to be $$$$ but it was not.


----------



## bablu.kounjula (Dec 23, 2017)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> When Piper was about 5-6 months she got some droopy eyes (ectropion)...she hadn't grown into the skin on her head yet. It wasn't as severe though. If thats what it is, it is often worse when a dog is fatigued/sleepy, and gets better when they are very alert/excited.
> 
> Piper did have some conjunctivitis as well with one goopy eye, and needed some eye drops. In conjunctivitis though--its the "white" of the eye that also gets red and irritated looking, not necessarily the retractable eyelid. Sometimes infection, irritation and allergies can cause the additional eyelid to be a little raised so its more noticeable. When ectropion is severe, there's a risk for infections and corneal ulcers etc which can impact vision--so I would take your pup in to get checked out by the vet.


Yes his eyes gets better when he is alert/active..
His eyes are like this since his childhood..
Since then took his to the vet many times but vet says his eyes are fine...
Will take him to the eye specialist today..
Thanks for all your help !

Sent from my G2199 using Tapatalk


----------

